# WANTED;; miniature/pony cart and/or harness



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a miniature horse cart and harness for sale.
If you happen to have one, please PM me! =]
Miniature or Pony size.
Thank you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

try ebay.

www.greenhawk.net has one with a few sizes available. I know it comes in miniature horse size.


----------

